# Car rental/leasing



## meichin (May 21, 2009)

Hi! May i ask you expats for some advice and view on the car rental and leasing industru in singapore?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Everything regarding cars is very expensive in Singapore. Leasing a small, cheap car costs S$1500-2000/month (and you still have to pay for petrol, road tolls, parking, etc.). There are also restrictions on driving leased or rented cars into Malaysia.
It is better to utilize the excellent public transport and relatively cheap taxis.


----------



## MarcusYang (Aug 29, 2014)

I am uncertain what you mean about the car rental industry in Singapore. If you simply want to know abouty locations then try the Local tab at Google+


----------

